# Took me years to realize that IBS is a problem where there is still a lot unknown



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It took me years to realize that ibs is a problem where there is still a lotthat is unknown and that there are in fact multiple causes so I have had tomake changes in lifestyle and occupation. Changes in lifestyle have beennot to let myself worry about everything so much and deciding to let my kidslearn to take care of themselves. What has kept me going has been adecision to turn to doing something I used to enjoy doing and still likedoing, which is writing. I have written and published a lot of things inprint and on the internet http://trbell.tripod.com/lifedesigns/publicat.htm I've also started an exhibition space for others who suffer from chronicillness and have used art, poetry, or webpoetry as a way of dealing withproblems http://members.tripod.com/~trbell/metaphor/metapho.htm I've also decided that I'll continue to see clients but it won't be asmany and it will be on my terms and not on insurance companys' terms. I'mnot making as much money but I'm also not working as much, and when I feeldown I can write or go for a walk.tom bell


----------

